# TIP JAR $$$$$



## HitmanXXX (Feb 19, 2016)

View attachment 72454
Hey gang! This tip jar I bought from my uber buddy really works! The investment paid off! If you need one just holla at Carlos Cruz on Facebook by searching and joining rideshare candy jar discussion and use Messanger. And check it out on YouTube how the charger works. Search rideshare candy jar. He also sells the wireless blue charger on the screen. Let him know that Hitman aka Carlos Referred you. Thanks.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

HitmanXXX said:


> View attachment 72454
> Hey gang! This tip jar I bought from my uber buddy really works! The investment paid off! If you need one just holla at Carlos Cruz on Facebook by searching and joining rideshare candy jar discussion and use Messanger. And check it out on YouTube how the charger works. Search rideshare candy jar. He also sells the wireless blue charger on the screen. Let him know that Carlos Aka Hitman Referred you. Thanks.


Pretty sure I'd never buy anything from someone with an alias "hitman"

Edit - totally intended to be a joke. I swear "hit man" hahaha (I'll run and hide now)


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ditto!


----------



## HitmanXXX (Feb 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Pretty sure I'd never buy anything from someone with an alias "hitman"
> 
> Edit - totally intended to be a joke. I swear "hit man" hahaha (I'll run and hide now)


LMAO! It's all good!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

HitmanXXX said:


> View attachment 72454
> Hey gang! This tip jar I bought from my uber buddy really works! The investment paid off! If you need one just holla at Carlos Cruz on Facebook by searching and joining rideshare candy jar discussion and use Messanger. And check it out on YouTube how the charger works. Search rideshare candy jar. He also sells the wireless blue charger on the screen. Let him know that Carlos Aka Hitman Referred you. Thanks.


How much cash in tips have you gotten so far to date?


----------



## HitmanXXX (Feb 19, 2016)

hung said:


> How much cash in tips have you gotten so far to date?


Honestly, I lost count. But I have over a few hundred bucks already. You looking to buy one? Or just curious?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

im confused are you carlos? cause says to hit up carlos aka hitman but your alias here is hitman lol


----------



## HitmanXXX (Feb 19, 2016)

Ops! Thanks for paying attention.


----------

